# Cant increase CPU Voltage passed 1.6



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

As the title says, A few months ago, i posted on these forums asking help in overclocking my cpu! i was able to do it. Up the BLCK Freq to 4ghz and i was able to get my CPU voltage to 2.5 now it will not let me increase it passed 1.6 in bios. It shows in red and it wont let me increase it, Can anyone help me?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You can't be serious that you raised your cpu's vcore to 2.5!! That's impossible, it would fry the insides! Do you mean the memory voltage? What are your complete computer specs?


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n313/expert456/Here.png

click that link

I ocd my CPU Voltage. And on the screen shot, its currently at 1.1280 and i kept that program up to monitor the status of the ocing. and it was 2.++
that was months ago. Now i have reset the bios. And it reset everything, Its now no longer allowing me to up the voltage passed 1.6 Before i had it at 2.6 left it like that for weeks, 

I was running at 4.5ghz. 2.++ Cpu Voltage


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What Cpu are you using then? I would never ever push the vcore much over what the Cpu's max rated is. It won't last long doing so and that's from many years of experience.


----------



## xXxexpertxXx (Apr 24, 2008)

Amd_Man said:


> What Cpu are you using then? I would never ever push the vcore much over what the Cpu's max rated is. It won't last long doing so and that's from many years of experience.



530 i3..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I suggest you do plenty of overclocking research on your cpu / I dont think you will find anyone using 1.6volts much less higher; 1.4volts is really pushing it



here is a guy raving about 4.4ghz and he is at 1.3 volts 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------

